# Publix Potty Pads



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello! I am going to be in Florida and would like to buy the potty pads from Publix that some of you rave about. Is it the Publix store brand pad that you all recommend? Thanks!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes the Publix Store brand. It has a picture of Mini Dachshund Puppies on the package. I just bought 10 of them on a trip down south. I was wishing I had picked up a couple more to wedge between the rest of my travel gear.


----------



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks! I definitely want to get some of these! Is there anything else I should get?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

At Publix? LOL Desert and White Mountain Bread.  They have an awesome bakery.


----------



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

Got the pads! Had to rearrange my luggage three times! Twice at the airport lol I could only fit 6 packs and had to stow one under the seat on the plane! The bakery did smell wonderful! Thanks!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

These puppy pads are the BEST! When I moved back up north a few months ago, I brought several packs up with me but was nervous about running out of them since I can't get them up here. I have family in FL who drives up this way occasionally and I always ask them to bring me as many packs as they can squish in their car. I just got a stash of ten packs last night...woohoo!

(I never in my life thought I would be so happy about PUPPY PADS! LOL!!)


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I use Publix potty pads sometimes and there's good, but I find that Costco's potty pads are also pretty good and cheaper.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Here's what the puppy pads look like! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

CloudClan said:


> At Publix? LOL Desert and White Mountain Bread.  They have an awesome bakery.


 :HistericalSmiley:Yes they do have a wonderful bakery. We love their sour dough + 5 grain bread.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

At first, I was buying pads from PetSmart @ $50-something per box. Then, hubby found some at Sam's that worked great and were only about $15 for a box of 100! We'd been using those for almost a year and now they've changed to some cheaper made brand that's a lot smaller and I can't get the other ones they used to have.  So, I'm going to go to Publix today and try theirs. I may just buy some of their homemade bread, LOL!


----------

